

Why it's the late Cretaceous for server side MVC frameworks - pkananen
http://mysterycoder.blogspot.com/2011/07/why-its-late-cretaceous-for-server-side.html

======
hartror
The title annoys me, it suggests a mass extinction of server side code and the
article describes an evolution to a more complex beast where existing traits
are maintained and added to.

------
evantravers
I really want to know what everyone thinks about this… I've been teaching
myself RoR to catch up, and now I'm a bit worried I need to be learning
node.js or backbone.js.

~~~
jinushaun
You're fine. Not every problems requires an AJAX answer. I like my back
button, than you very much. Not every website is a web app.

